# Water Problems



## StonedCold (Feb 22, 2007)

Currently using a bubbler.  My hot water has huge excessive amounts of PPM as well as high levels of chlorine and such.  I chose to use cold water and let it distill for a day in a separate tub.  The next day the water was still painful to touch and stir in some trace amounts of nutes by hand.  I got a water heater that maintains a 78 degree temperature for the reservoir.  However, 3 days later (today) I see a buildup of some type of material floating and numerous bubbles.  
1) Could the heat have cause bacteria buildup?  
2) What temperature is normal for feeding your plants ideally?  
3) Could light leaking into the reservoir caused this?....


----------



## StonedCold (Feb 22, 2007)

Sorry, my first time posting pictures.  I had to resize since they were too large to attach.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 22, 2007)

StonedCold said:
			
		

> Currently using a bubbler. My hot water has huge excessive amounts of PPM as well as high levels of chlorine and such. I chose to use cold water and let it distill for a day in a separate tub. The next day the water was still painful to touch and stir in some trace amounts of nutes by hand. I got a water heater that maintains a 78 degree temperature for the reservoir. However, 3 days later (today) I see a buildup of some type of material floating and numerous bubbles.
> 1) Could the heat have cause bacteria buildup?
> 2) What temperature is normal for feeding your plants ideally?
> 3) Could light leaking into the reservoir caused this?....


maybe its the nutes how much did u put in? and u also said u put it in by hand did u stir it around with ur hands and if so did u wash them before u did this? im not really sure about this but im sure u will get some great feed back on this. sorry not much help good luck.


----------



## StonedCold (Feb 22, 2007)

Very little because they are just out of germination and starting to veg.  1/6th strength nutes I believe.

I did wash my hands before stirring the container.  I had nothing large enough to stir, so I just used my arm/hands.  Could this perhaps be a problem?  I doubt it, but any other feed back is greatly appreciated.  I'll try draining the reservoir and see if it helps in the coming hours...


----------



## StonedCold (Feb 23, 2007)

The water problems are continuing.  I check the PH of my reservoir 2 times daily.  Every time I check it the PH is 7-7.5.  I add PH down, vinegar, lemon juice or something, and it is back to he 6.0 give or take .3. 

Could my rising PH be a reason for my reservoir developing this protein or substance buildup?  
I'm beginning to think my rockwool wasn't soaked properly, and there remains an abundance of alkaline ph....  

I should start a grow journal and title it "Grows Gone Wild" cause this wasn't what I envisioned for the first time...


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 23, 2007)

hey bro im surprised u havent gotten any help on this. and im sorry that im not much help. but there is a member i know that might be able to help u  the name is Kade look her up in the member section and send her a message im sure she would be able to help u. peace and good luck


----------



## -X- (Feb 23, 2007)

was it a old bubbler wand or new one?


----------



## -X- (Feb 23, 2007)

if its a new one wand then just change the res. 
if its a old wand then all that junk from previous use is coming right out of there.


----------



## StonedCold (Feb 23, 2007)

DIY bubbler from a rubbermaid with air stones.  Made it a few weeks ago and brand new.  

I filtered out the buildup of whatever last night.  It seems to be under control thus far.  I'm going to invest in a fish filter and see if that helps any.  I still see an abnormal amount of bubbles in the bucket that remain, like soap suds, rather than just popping upon reaching the surface...

I think I'll get this started under the grow ops and stuff, maybe people will be more keen on helping me when they see pictures of plants.  People like babies and no one likes to see them go before they're old and mature and ready....


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 23, 2007)

hey bro u know i was just thinking lol see the smoke lol anyways i have five fish tanks and when my ph is hi in them i use a ph decreaser. then when i get it to where i want. i use a ph stabilizer to maintian desired ph  u want. also u say ur tap water was high on ammonia and chlorine  well for ammonia i use ACE or ammonia clear and for chlorine i use start right water safe plus or insto chlor which all this u can get at ur local fish store hope some of this helps if not i tried lol peace man and good luck. have u tried gallon spring water? hey where are the pics of the babies?


----------



## StonedCold (Feb 23, 2007)

Got my pics under grow journals.  Finally started one.  It Top44 in the title.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 23, 2007)

ok thanx i will go check them babies out. sorry i wasent much help but i tried


----------



## AlienBait (Feb 26, 2007)

StoneCold, I commented in your journal about the PH issue.  I somehow missed this thread.  

I have one more suggestion:  you will want to get your Resevoir temp down.  78 is too warm.  It should be between 68-72 or you risk pithium or root rot.


----------



## StonedCold (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank YOUUUU!  I emptied the one reservoir like I said I did.  Ordered PH up/down.  The plants will have to deal temporarily with the 7.0ish ph... like 2 days until the mail gets here.  I don't want to add a "temporary" solution like lemon juice/vinegar if it will produce that buildup again.  Mean time, I am watering the plants by hand with spray bottle and distilled 6.8ph water.  I realize these numbers are high, but it shouldn't hurt them for two days.  Besides, my first grow is to learn, thats why I didn't germinate an army....:bong:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 26, 2007)

i dont know where ur from but if u have a local fish store near u they carry that stuff


----------



## AlienBait (Feb 26, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> hey bro u know i was just thinking lol see the smoke lol anyways i have five fish tanks and when my ph is hi in them i use a ph decreaser. then when i get it to where i want. i use a ph stabilizer to maintian desired ph u want. also u say ur tap water was high on ammonia and chlorine well for ammonia i use ACE or ammonia clear and for chlorine i use start right water safe plus or insto chlor which all this u can get at ur local fish store hope some of this helps if not i tried lol peace man and good luck. have u tried gallon spring water? hey where are the pics of the babies?


 
I've never tried the stuff for fish tanks.  I've used PH-down for swimming pools and that works for me.  Have your tried that on a MJ Hydro grow before?  What are the main ingredients?  It certainly could be another alternative.  If any one has tried it and gotten good results, I'm sure we would all like to know.

However, since this is StonedCold's first ever grow and he is doing hyrdro, I think it would be best if he gets the stuff specifically designed for hydro.  He can experiment after he gets through one full cycle of growing and knows what's up.



			
				StonedCold said:
			
		

> Mean time, I am watering the plants by hand with spray bottle and distilled 6.8ph water.


 
That should be fine to keep the rockwool cube moist.  You may want to add a tiny (1/8-1/4 strength) bit of nutes as well.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 26, 2007)

thats true man.im not a hydro grower just soil.i do use that for my fish tanks so i thought it would be the same for that


----------



## AlienBait (Feb 26, 2007)

It could be.  What is the "active ingredient?"


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 26, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> It could be. What is the "active ingredient?"


lol ok u lost me there do u mean whats in it? bare with me the kids are in bed so i was able to break the bong out lol.so if u could break that down for me a little better lol. if u want i can get the chart i have that tells u how much for how many gallons but like i said im a soil grower so i dont know if it will work for hydro. u sound like u know what ur doing from the post ive seen in 420 genetics so i dont dout u on ur post.peace :joint: :bongin: :bong1: :smoke1: :banana:


----------



## AlienBait (Feb 26, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> lol ok u lost me there do u mean whats in it?


 
Yes, what's in it?  

I don't mean to sound like a jerk. I'm sorry if it came off that way.  It's just that I don't know of any one who has used fish-tank PH adjuster before.  You might be on to something there and it could very well be a cheaper alternative to the stuff you get at a hydro store.  If I know what's in it, I might experiment with it on one of my next grows.


----------



## StonedCold (Feb 26, 2007)

I fully expect you two to continue posting in my grow journal so it just isn't me updating and feeling stupid when I respond to myself over and over... thanks:aok:  hahah.  Suggestions, ideas, and help are greatly appreciated with it being my first time,  .... be gentle....:rofl: ....


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 27, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Yes, what's in it?
> 
> I don't mean to sound like a jerk. I'm sorry if it came off that way. It's just that I don't know of any one who has used fish-tank PH adjuster before. You might be on to something there and it could very well be a cheaper alternative to the stuff you get at a hydro store. If I know what's in it, I might experiment with it on one of my next grows.


ok beleave it or not but it dont have the ingredients on the bottle heres a pic 


Makes aquarium water acidic. Contains no phosphates. pH is the measure of acidity of water. Proper testing and adjustment of aquarium pH is essential for fish health, disease resistance, good fish color, and successful breeding. To lower pH, add 2 drops of pH DOWN for each U.S. gallon of aquarium water. If fish are present in the aquarium, do not change the pH more than 0.2 in any 24-hour period. 1 1/4fl oz like i said not sure how it would work for hydro. oh and it only cost three dollars. peace man


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 27, 2007)

they also have this 

Ph adjuster. Lowers the ph of pond water. Does not promote algae growth. Phosphate free. 16 fl oz ann for that size bottle its ten bucks


----------



## AlienBait (Feb 27, 2007)

StonedCold, If you feel we are hijacking your thread, please just tell us to stop.

Sticky_Budz, I just looked up that PH Down product and even the Technical Reference Sheet from the company does not list the ingredients.  It just says it "lowers pH by neutralizing carbonate hardness in the water" and "contains no phosphates and may be used with live plants."  I'm sure they mean aquarium plants.

The Pond Care, "EcoFix contains five strains of live bacteria that digest sludge and reduce dissolved organics, making pond water clean and clear."

Well, if anyone else out there has tried these, feel free to let us know.

If no one else has tried it, I might try the PH Down for fish tanks on one of my plants in the future just to see if it works.  That wont be for a few months, however.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 27, 2007)

lol i just sent that to u lol anyways like i said im not sure it would work for hydro but it might anyways  sorry bro for invading ur post my bad


----------



## StonedCold (Feb 28, 2007)

I brought up the question and it is educating me in my journal... so it is fine!

Update wise:
EDITED BY MYSELF....  .... see my grow journal... too much smoke be in my brain affecting my sight and brain.... I thought this was my grow journal.... edit complete!


----------

